# INDIA, iMac Is Here :D



## readermaniax (Sep 1, 2007)

Earlier we reported that new iMacs have been released and now here we have it. iMac is finnaly here in India. The iMacs come in two variants of 20 and 24 inches, enclosed in glass and aluminum enclosers.  Besides this they are  powered with Intel Core 2 Duo processors and integrate iLife’08, and iWork’08. iMac packs an ultra thin keyboard, a light mouse, and an integrated iSight video camera.



HERE..


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 1, 2007)

64K for a computer which I cannot upgrade when I can get a far better assembled PC......no thanx


----------



## goobimama (Sep 1, 2007)

20" display = 20k
Core 2 Duo CPU + MOBO = 15k
RAM = 2k
HDD = 5k
Cabinet + PSU = 2k
Speakers = 1k
keyboard+mouse = 1k
Graphics card= 5k
DVD writer = 1.5k
Windows Vista Home Premium = 10k
= ~61k

Add the sexy enclosure and the fact that this one runs OS X and its a killer PC at a killer price. I've seen these at the apple store at least a week ago. They look amazing. There is the issue with the glossy display though, one can see reflections if there is a window behind. 

The keyboard is **** ***** amazing! The feel is too good and it is very sturdy. 64k for this...amazing price

FYI, they don't come with iWork 08, its just a trial version.


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 1, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> 20" display = 20k
> Core 2 Duo CPU + MOBO = 15k
> RAM = 2k
> HDD = 5k
> ...


Cut 10 k for Vista home premium. I have the choice whether to buy the OS or not. Or I can use Linux. So new Price = 51k

Cut all additional softwares, i can use OpenOffice instead of Office 2007. I m not forced to buy software. Cost comes even further below to say...47k (4K for Office 2007 student & teacher edition)

* Which is better? An assembled computer at 47K which u can upgrade, mod...change, pimp the way u want. Or an iMac at 64k which u cannot upgrade, & u r forced to use it at its default state.*

If in the assembled computer, suppose the monitor is not working & I need to buy a new one, I can simply go out & buy a new 20" Monitor at 20k. In case of Apple, if monitor doesn't work, I have to buy a new iMac for 64k. (This assuming monitor cannot be repaired).

If in my assembled computer, I need a new graphics card...I can simply go out & buy a GeForce 8600GT for say 8K & plug it in. I cannot do that in iMac.

In assembled computer, 1 year from now, I can buy a Blue Ray drive or HD DVD drive & install it. I cannot do that with iMac.

In assembled computer, I can plug in a Pinnacle PCTV TV Tuner & Watch TV in Windows Media center or Vista Media Center, record TV Shows, & make DvDs of those shows. I cannot do the same in iMac.

In assembled computer......ah shucks....u all get my point . I hope u still don't say "Lets pay 17k more just for the enclosure", when in the same price I can get a TV Tuner, better gfx card & upgrading capability.


----------



## vish786 (Sep 1, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Cut 10 k for Vista home premium. I have the choice whether to buy the OS or not. Or I can use Linux.... So new Price = 51k





			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Cut all additional softwares, i can use OpenOffice instead of Office 2007.


  [No Comments]


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 1, 2007)

^^^ I didn't mean I m gonna use them , cos *I already have Windows Vista & Office 2007 with me, which I can "move" to my new assembled computer.
*
In case of iMac, I have to buy a new OS, even if I already have a Mac which came with iLife etc. 

*Suppose I have an iMac, means I bought OS X & iLife/iWork with it. If I buy a new Mac & ditch my old one, I cannot use or move the same software to the new Mac. I have to buy the OS X & iLife/iWork again.

Mark my Words, Apple can come close to the cost of Dell, but it can never beat assembled computers in price to performance ratio. Never, No chance in hell.
*


----------



## chesss (Sep 1, 2007)

> There is the issue with the glossy display though


 glossy is unfortunately a standard thing nowdays btw


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Sep 1, 2007)

best is to buy a PS3 and a widescreen lcd monitor for that price


----------



## dd_wingrider (Sep 1, 2007)

offtopic : is there any brand which offers mac type keyboards for PC??


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 1, 2007)

dd_wingrider said:
			
		

> offtopic : is there any brand which offers mac type keyboards for PC??


if you are talking about Mac like keyboard hardware, then donno.

If u r talking about Apple keyboard on PC. it might work

If u r talking about a keyboard with Apple buttons for PC, then nope.


----------



## vish786 (Sep 1, 2007)

dd_wingrider said:
			
		

> offtopic : is there any brand which offers mac type keyboards for PC??



r u talking about DVORAK keyboard layout. ?


----------



## dd_wingrider (Sep 1, 2007)

*user-agent.org/stuff/images/mac_keyboard_03.jpg
i am actually asking about the one in pic^^ keyboard(hardware), the one with glossy look and white buttons n stuff


----------



## iMav (Sep 1, 2007)

logitech


----------



## dd_wingrider (Sep 1, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> logitech


thanks will look for it


----------



## iMav (Sep 1, 2007)

iv seen mac keyboards at croma made by logitech but im not verys ure whether thay will have a pc version but they are usb so u can use em


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 1, 2007)

Thats the old Apple keyboard. It won't work with PC without some serious tweaking. Thats why most of the Mac users buy Microsoft or Logitech Keyboard & Mouse. Even Apple sales Microsoft Keyboard & Mouse at there site.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 1, 2007)

GX. Its pointless arguing with you.

Anyway, I'm supposing someone could extract the keyboard drivers from the bootcamp CD and use that keyboard with a PC. After all, it does work with Windows in Bootcamp.


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 1, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> GX. Its pointless arguing with you.



Why, u were the one trying to justify the cost of 64k of iMac & compared that to an assembled computer for 47k...not me. *No seriously, do u justify paying 17k just for the looks & enclosure?* I mean, 17k isn't a small amount of money. You can't do many things I can do with that assembled computer on an iMac, like watching TV within 64k. Can u? You wanna watch TV, then buy yourself

1) iMac for 64k

2) Elgato EyeTV Pro software, donno the price.

3) Pinnacle PCTV for Mac USB based tuner. which is about 4k

So 68k for an iMac which can show TV, or 54k for Assembled Computer which can show TV with internal Pinnacle PCTV Tuner card with TVCenter Pro & Windows XP Home.

Seriously goobi, *assembled computer is a segment to which Apple should never compete. *This is the area of pure geeks, *Never compare an Apple product to Assembled Computer, u will be ashamed at the low price to performance ratio of Mac.*


----------



## Mangal Pandey (Sep 1, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> 20" display = 20k



I wish to coorect you here. Just cheked on the prices of 20" LCD monitor
It is 12800/- viewsonic.
& for 17500/- you can get a 22" widescreen monitor(viewsonic) with a Ipod dock.


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 1, 2007)

^^^ that brings the cost of assembled PC to 43K .....even lower.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 1, 2007)

Oh please don't bring those crappy viewsonic monitors into the picture now... wouldn't touch them with a stick.

Like I said, its pointless arguing with you...


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 1, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Oh please don't bring those crappy viewsonic monitors into the picture now... wouldn't touch them with a stick.


I hope U know that iMac g4 LCD Panel was made by ViewSonic 

Oh well..I forgot the macboy (that means u) philosophy - If something is not made by Apple, then it is useless & should not exist.


----------



## iMav (Sep 1, 2007)

^^ their philosophy is: we are blind and even if something is made the same company but doesnt have a half eaten apple at the back its not made by apple


----------



## goobimama (Sep 1, 2007)

Viewsonic has two series. One is the home user series which was mentioned, and there is the professional series...


----------



## Drizzling Blur (Sep 1, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> 64K for a computer which I cannot upgrade when I can get a far better assembled PC......no thanx



Hmmm.....

Its the iMac for heavens sake


----------



## kumarmohit (Sep 1, 2007)

Wat abt the apple store? Is it back?


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 1, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Viewsonic has two series. One is the home user series which was mentioned, and there is the professional series...



And...iMac is for....? Home use or professional. I doubt if U call it "Pro" with a gaming grade graphics card & a Software based sound card


----------



## goobimama (Sep 1, 2007)

Why am I even arguing with you? Its hopeless. You win. Forever and always.


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 1, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Why am I even arguing with you? Its hopeless. You win. Forever and always.



Its not about argument, its about justification. If you say something without inquiring or finding some information then be prepared to accept the truth & justification.


----------



## Sourabh (Sep 1, 2007)

It's wrong to compare iMac to a desktop PC. Apple uses laptop components inside the iMac lineup. Not only in the CPU, chipset, GPU but also the optical drive. Only exception is the HDD. So, any comparison with the desktop components is wrong. There is a performance hit due to use of mobile components, but on the bright side it brings power efficiency to the PC. 

For those unaware, cafegadgets has good deals on the new iMac lineup. The entry level iMac (new one) series starts at around 61k.

*www.cafegadgets.com/iMac

Those who think of buying (not craving for) an iMac (atleast in India) wouldn't care what the desktops have on offer.


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 1, 2007)

Umm,....most likely. Those buying iMac in India are usually those who don't care about efficiency in buying or best bang for buck. They usually buy iMac just to look Apple Fans & fancy.

However, Apple calls iMac a "Desktop", so shouldn't we compare iMac to an assembled PC desktop.


----------



## iMav (Sep 1, 2007)

so now the imac should be compared to my 6516tx ...


----------



## goobimama (Sep 1, 2007)

hey, nice site, this cafegadgets...


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 1, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> so now the imac should be compared to my 6516tx ...


If we do that, iMac is pwned again. HP DV6516TX is more small, & portable then iMac. It even comes with the keyboard inbuilt & weighs only 5 pound


----------



## praka123 (Sep 1, 2007)

macintel is any signal of apple's attitude change against their exclusivity idea,then hopefully we can lay hand on apple "pc"'s legally may be in coming months


----------



## aryayush (Sep 2, 2007)

No chance, man! Apple made the switch to Intel because non-compatibility with the rest of the world was making life difficult for the Mac faithful. However, they don't really have any reason to break their successful business model of coupling the hardware and software.


----------



## readermaniax (Sep 2, 2007)

Can iMac have Windows On it?


----------



## iMav (Sep 2, 2007)

yup ... the 1s with intel boards can  apple finally realised that isolating itself was stupid and the only way they could save themselves was to open their arms for windows on their macs


----------



## aryayush (Sep 2, 2007)

readermaniax said:
			
		

> Can iMac have Windows On it?


Yes, in more and better ways than any PC can.


----------



## readermaniax (Sep 2, 2007)

Kewl!.. SO Here i come iMac 

Gawd.. So much in love with the Beauty


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Sep 2, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Why am I even arguing with you? Its hopeless. You win. Forever and always.


 
hey man, don't start an argument with gx. He's a hardcore fanboy of Windows, and he'll defend it to his teeth. Not just windows, but he illogically rejects any hardware that is different from a PC. I have wasted my energy many times before trying to explain logic to him but no point. He doesn't really understand that PC is not the only piece of hardware that people use in the world and that more PC users are much more dumb than fewer MAC users. (Read the last sentence carefully and understand the meaning before anyone dares starting an argument on this)


----------



## praka123 (Sep 2, 2007)

^Microsoft wants propaganda mongers!that's why they(these aspirants) defend everything forgetting ethics and standard.for eg:when i first posted about Vista's inherent DRM(restrictions&a nice rootkit inside vista)-there is large uproar from win fanatics.they simply cant digest the reality this company is doing.they justifies its sin at any cost.i am happy that some ppl understands the reality atleast.
but as the brother of a s/w engineer working in a M$ supporting company(largest supporter of M$ in India),I can understand that when ur brought up or stuck with M$ technologies(Vs.net),u will find anything non-Microsoft is sin.


One word-do not support monopoly.this sucks


----------



## iMav (Sep 2, 2007)

^^ ok so a company that writes a software and wants u to pay for it but allows u to tweak it and also is ready to compromise its security just for the fact that customers are allowed to choose the anti-virus they need is a monopoly and a company that ensures that u use the hardware that is from their company and their software doesnt allow u to tweak anything isnt a monopoly ....

prakash and help~is~here please make sense of what ur saying ...


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 2, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> No chance, man! Apple made the switch to Intel because non-compatibility with the rest of the world was making life difficult for the Mac faithful.p



They made the switch so that they can Use Windows as a USP. Apple has always been a closed platform, staying with PowerPC wouldn't have created any problem.



> Can iMac have Windows On it?



Yes but..

1) It will cost u lot more then a similar Windows Desktop PC

2) If you have a problem due to some hardware, fix it yourself. If U try calling MS support they will say they can't gve support cos Windows is running on a closed hardware, Mac.

3) If u have any software problem with Windows, don't call Apple. They will say they can't solve it cos Apple didn't made windows.

4) You cannot upgrade it

5) If any single component of iMac malfunctions, u have to send the whole computer for repair. If something cannot be fixed, whole computer will be replaced. I hope downtime is an issue with the users

6) Its not flexible & modular

7) No TV on Mac platform in India.



> He's a hardcore fanboy of Windows, and he'll defend it to his teeth.



Windows . I hope U don't have some trouble in reading, I m talking about Pure hardware here.



> he illogically rejects any hardware that is different from a PC



Isn't Mac also a PC (Personal Computer)



> Microsoft wants propaganda mongers!



Have a look at your articles, Links & slashdot first



> when i first posted about Vista's inherent DRM(restrictions&a nice rootkit inside vista)-there is large uproar from win fanatics



Because u were lying, & did not posted "Vista DRM only affects DRM based content"



> they simply cant digest the reality this company is doing.they justifies its sin at any cost.i am happy that some ppl understands the reality at least.



I think the space bar key of your keyboard hardware is not compatible with Linux. Why don't u spend 4 5 weeks to make or find a compatible drivers, while I will enjoy Some movies on my Vista machine



> prakash and help~is~here please make sense of what ur saying ...



Don;'t worry, they can't make sense. Its a noob problem. They don't know the inside of Windows so speculate there own lies.


----------



## rockthegod (Sep 2, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Isn't Mac also a PC (Personal Computer)



hmm... good pj 

Isn't comparing PC with a Mac similar to comparing  Altec Lansing with BOSE... with the same quality headphones, BOSE costs 150$ more than AL.... yet people go on and get "fantasized" by BOSE and would always prefer it provided with deep n heavy pockets... Now why would people tend to do so... ????  Are they dumb or what ???

Oh yeah.... I get the point..... Take an ipod + Altec lansing to a public place....oops I am un-noticed....  Then again I get a Bose QC3/Sennheiser HD 650 and hell ya... stares and urging stares and stares saying "Oh Man, If I was so lucky.....".... yeah I kinda (its not me alone right ?? ) cherish that lusting stares making me feel proud and glorious and wahtever..... 

Well its like getting a blue-eyed brunette (taste varies frm man 2 man)  .... when u know theres lotsa other stuff with pretty similar features...  yet at a low cost (pardon my comparison if anyone is hurt here... )


----------



## iMav (Sep 2, 2007)

dude i think u have turned a blind eye to facts provided by gx ... all of the components used in ur mac are made by asus, samsung etc ... so whats the difference


----------



## rockthegod (Sep 2, 2007)

Hell ya.. it was about the difference that ya all were talking (or arguin should I say) abt till now.... and oops... didn't u get it ???


----------



## iMav (Sep 2, 2007)

^^


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 2, 2007)

rockthegod said:
			
		

> Isn't comparing PC with a Mac similar to comparing  Altec Lansing with BOSE... with the same quality headphones, BOSE costs 150$ more than AL.... yet people go on and get "fantasized" by BOSE and would always prefer it provided with deep n heavy pockets... Now why would people tend to do so... ????  Are they dumb or what ???



I will give u an example. Bose adds there own research & developement in the headphones such as Background noice cancelation, then they give this technology to anyone who wants to License. Is Apple doing the same?


> Oh yeah.... I get the point..... Take an ipod + Altec lansing to a public place....oops I am un-noticed....  Then again I get a Bose QC3/Sennheiser HD 650 and hell ya... stares and urging stares and stares saying "Oh Man, If I was so lucky.....".... yeah I kinda (its not me alone right ?? ) cherish that lusting stares making me feel proud and glorious and wahtever....



Good Luck protecting your iPod from thieves  

Computer market is not a Brunette. There is cut throat competition. Apple makes a hardware but charing 17k for the enclosure alone is absurd when it gives no flexibility.


----------



## rockthegod (Sep 2, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> I will give u an example. Bose adds there own research & developement in the headphones such as Background noice cancelation, then they give this technology to anyone who wants to License. Is Apple doing the same?



Altec lansing has its own technology so does BOSE . and needless to say that u get nearly the same noise cancellation effect albeit they are running on different tech and procedures  .... I was comparing them on similar levels... Apple's is using custom made hardwares (by gen. manufactureres) blending them with their own unique eye-catching designs and obviously theres the brand play.... the core tech here is similar to the PCs as u hv already said urself.

Its like comparing a Dell XPS with Alienware m9750.... both can be fabricated on similar hardware levels.... and so the performance may be nearly the same... yet u know which one is like "the best" and why !!!!



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Good Luck protecting your iPod from thieves



Yeah.... it has been safe till date..... 



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Computer market is not a Brunette. There is cut throat competition. Apple makes a hardware but charing 17k for the enclosure alone is absurd when it gives no flexibility.



Apple has been solely surviving/ruling/guiding this cut-throat competition so far for a long time. Dumb enclosures would not have led it so far in this crude competition. Its not the enclosure alone but the beauty and brand and custom hardwares... yeah people tend to give a s*** abt that.... !!!


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 2, 2007)

rockthegod said:
			
		

> Apple has been solely surviving/ruling/guiding this cut-throat competition so far for a long time. Dumb enclosures would not have led it so far in this crude competition. Its not the enclosure alone but the beauty and brand and custom hardwares... yeah people tend to give a s*** abt that.... !!!



Yeah...seems like, 4% market share all over the world explains there mistake & "surviving" capability


----------



## rockthegod (Sep 2, 2007)

Its close to 20% (IDC Sources/ Business2) worldwide considering all the products they make.... and yeah.. thtz a fair percentage considering its a single company existing on its own for a very long time... and not to mention the product base is quite different from the rest with which it competes..... and then theres iTunes Store and all those.... which has a very large no. of customers....


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 2, 2007)

rockthegod said:
			
		

> Its close to 20% (IDC Sources/ Business2) worldwide considering all the products they make



We are only talking about Computer here. Everyone knows iPod saved apple from bankruptcy.



> and yeah.. thtz a fair percentage considering its a single company existing on its own for a very long time.


Apple creates there own market & then they rule it. 



> theres iTunes Store and all those.... which has a very large no. of customers....


Only in USA & Japan


----------



## rockthegod (Sep 2, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Apple creates there own market & then they rule it.



And that is all !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iMav (Sep 2, 2007)

rock the god 

"Apple has been solely surviving/ruling/guiding this cut-throat competition so far for a long time. Dumb enclosures would not have led it so far in this crude competition." those dumb enclosures almost got the company closed


----------



## goobimama (Sep 2, 2007)

Mods! This thread is going downhill! And I wonder who started that...


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 2, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Mods! This thread is going downhill! And I wonder who started that...



Thread should be closed now.


----------



## godling (Sep 2, 2007)

My PC (see my signature) came for much much less than 61k or whatever.

But it will make a b**ch out the iMac and prove it's worthlessness. For 61k,
one can build a G.R.A.N.D assembled PC with mindblowing graphics.
(Keep in mind that a 7950 GX2 XXX 1GB comes for 14.5k now).

So, all you iMac lovers........

I've got my core solo extreme pimped to 3.73, and the 7900GS XXX is all
ready to go.....

Let's see how your Mrs. "sex appeal" with the c2d and the rest of the components
does against my beast here, shall we?

How 'bout PREY at 1920x1200 with all sliders cranked to max? What? your
lady cannot handle that? Whoa............

Only a d*ckhead will buy this piece of junk, really.


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Sep 2, 2007)

godling said:
			
		

> My PC (see my signature) came for much much less than 61k or whatever.
> 
> But it will make a b**ch out the iMac and prove it's worthlessness. For 61k,
> one can build a G.R.A.N.D assembled PC with mindblowing graphics.
> ...


 
Ok, all this is your perception of how the computer should be, pimped to the max with all mind blowing graphics and everything to the max. But you need to understand one fact that, that is not how the entire world sees what computers are. And unfortunately many like you fail to respect other people's tastes thinking that what you think of a computer is how it should be, and that's where your fanboyism kicks in.

Your computer is sure a 'beast' but the iMac is beauty. Show me another computer on the face of the planet that looks better than an iMac!

Dude, get this straight, what you think a computer is not what the entire world thinks a computer is so there is no point in arguing that just because your computer or anyother computer is pimped to the max makes it better than another one. Don't forget that the very Windows logo that you are so blatanly supporting was made on a MAC. So, stop this crap about PC being better than a MAC. You need to learn to respect other peoples tastes and not be a moron in thinking what you think is always right and keep arguing that the rabbit you caught has 3 ears!!


----------



## iMav (Sep 2, 2007)

> what you think a computer is not what the entire world thinks a computer is so there is no point in arguing





> Show me another computer on the face of the planet that looks better than an iMac!



contradictions ... beauty lies in the eyes of the beholder ... and help~is~here u are not aware of what the points in the discussions about the imacs, pcs, windows, os have been ...

and about ur comment that windows was made on  a mac ..... tere mac pe banaya tha kya ... ya jo mun mein aaya type kar diya


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Sep 2, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> contradictions ... beauty lies in the eyes of the beholder ... and help~is~here u are not aware of what the points in the discussions about the imacs, pcs, windows, os have been ...
> 
> and about ur comment that windows was made on a mac ..... tere mac pe banaya tha kya ... ya jo mun mein aaya type kar diya


 
I don't want to keep arguing about this because you still seem to back up your thought even if it's wrong.

I am not writing anything that comes to my mind because everyone knows that the 'Windows' logo was made on a MAC, and I know it's so hard to digest for the Windows fanboys and will say things like 'writing what comes to your mind'. If you think, I'm lying, atleast as a source, go refer to the '1001 Seagate facts' published by digit few years back. There you will find how widnows grew off MAC.

Anyways, I requet the mods to close this thread as the fanboys are just trying to make another thread into their territory.


----------



## iMav (Sep 2, 2007)

only the logo  ... toh kya karun ... good ... thats not what the discussion about ... as i said u arent aware of what the discussions are and like prakash just jump in on any page and start typing ... windows logo was made on a mac so big deal ....there was a time when the mac was used by the multimedia industry for the fact it had very high end applications only on the mac platform but over the years that also balanced itself ...  dude no is talkig about the logo here ...


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 2, 2007)

Help~Is~Here said:
			
		

> unfortunately many like you fail to respect other people's tastes thinking that what you think of a computer is how it should be, and that's where your fanboyism kicks in.


These people are the ones who buy Mac, cos *they don't know anything about computing, but act like they know everything*. Example....our very own Apple Salesman who didn't know what EFI is & Which OS supported it for the first time, but still tried to say that Mac came with EFI in 2001 while EFI was under construction since 1991. This is the problem we are talking about Mac users here, they need to leave there smug & elite attitude.



> Show me another computer on the face of the planet that looks better than an iMac!


Just go the this site 

*image.alienware.com/Images/product_detail_page_images/area-51_7500/gallery_creative_01_big.jpg


> Dude, get this straight, what you think a computer is not what the entire world thinks a computer is so there is no point in arguing that just because your computer or anyother computer is pimped to the max makes it better than another one.


Ability to pimp means PCs can be customised to whatever we need. Something Mac can't do. If you wanna use Mac, u must use it at the default state supplied by Apple.

This is India, anyone with knowledge on how to spend money will say no to iMac cos the first thing he is gonna ask "If the Monitor goes down, why Do I have to send the whole computer away?". Fine....iMac is an All in one design, but use your senses & tell me what gives more flexibility, iMac or Alienware or some Assembled PC

Just read post 1 of mine in this thread, mods plz close this thread


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Sep 2, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> These people are the ones who buy Mac, cos *they don't know anything about computing, but act like they know everything*.


 
Lol... this makes it very clear how much of a very large misconception you have. I don't use a MAC, I use Windows on a PC but the difference between a fanboy like you and an unbiased user like me is that I learnt to repect what other think which unfortunately an avid fanboy like you is not going learn ever in your life and coming to pathetic conclusions like who ever uses a MAC doesn't know about computing.

Dude, I have been in the Tech service Industry for several years now, and I can tell you that there is atleast 3 to 4 times more people who don't know anything about computing who use PC's than people who use MAC's.

Bottom line is: Learn Respect!


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 2, 2007)

Help~Is~Here said:
			
		

> Lol... this makes it very clear how much of a very large misconception you have. I don't use a MAC, I use Windows on a PC



I did not take your name nor did I said I was referring to u. I m talking about the general smug attitude of Macboys



> Dude, I have been in the Tech service Industry for several years now, and I can tell you that there is atleast 3 to 4 times more people who don't know anything about computing who use PC's than people who use MAC's.


 
Good, Point taken...do they brag about there computers & say lies like Macboys say?


----------



## casanova (Sep 2, 2007)

People who use mac = 4 %
3-4 times more people who use windows and are more stupid than mac users = 16%
Windows user= 90%
Smart windows users=90%-16%= 74%

Got the smartness.


----------



## rockthegod (Sep 2, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> "Apple has been solely surviving/ruling/guiding this cut-throat competition so far for a long time. Dumb enclosures would not have led it so far in this crude competition." those dumb enclosures almost got the company closed



Now... Now.... this is the first time I am heain that Apple was on the verge of bankruptcy ...  ....  and according to some persons here, the mac still has  dumb enclosures..  .. OK lemme see... Whoa, they'r still here .. and with  market shares slowly increasing...   Its really astonishing to find out what people can conjure against something when they hate it/them by heart.... !!!


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 2, 2007)

rockthegod said:
			
		

> Now... Now.... this is the first time I am heain that Apple was on the verge of bankruptcy ...  .



That explains your level of history reading. Go find some history lessons first about Apple & 1998


> ...  and according to some persons here, the mac still has  dumb enclosures.



Can U upgrade a Mac?


----------



## rockthegod (Sep 2, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> That explains your level of history reading. Go find some history lessons first about Apple & 1998



yeah.. tht was like the "depression" in Apple time and not in any way implies tht the company was going bankrupt.... the PC was gaining popularity that time (remember the extreme duel between Intel and AMD...)... so u better go and get urself clarified... and think clarified about what happened actually... not goin the other way down because u hate Apple so much..



> Can U upgrade a Mac?



Well, the Mac is obviously not for serious gaming. If indeed computer games were not there, how many times would you think u had to upgrade ur PC ?? Your question only counters iMav's logic and my strengthens my suggestion that some persons here justifies the enclosure to be  dumb yet according to iMav the comapny was goin bankrupt bcoz of this. Now it stands in a fair position. Seems like the "think Different" logo worked.. 

OK, I cannot understand one thing. Everybody is right  about their own choices... if you don't like apple, don't buy their products. If somebody likes them, they will. Why do you have to desperately "enlighten" others with the cons and disregarding the pros turning a strong blind-eye to these. It seems there is an Anti-propagandistic team is on the rise....Now I don't understand if Apple sucks, why is evrybody discussing about it.  Doesn't it seem natural that people always go after the winners (fan or anti) and leave the losers to where they are ???   Its like similar situations for Billy/M$ and jobso/Apple. And yeah, it was similar with intel earlier .... when AMD was on the rise... and if things continue to get better with Intel, soon again they will face similar situation.... its the "unlucky" fate of all the winners in tech....


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Sep 2, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Can U upgrade a Mac?


 
If you think upgradation is always an advantage, then you are wrong, people who constantly upgrade always wish that the pace of upgrades slowed down. And besides, if you think upgrades is just effected on few system component replacements, you are wrong, because of at the pace which PC manufacturers are pushing people to upgrade so constantly, you will find yourself in short replacing your entire PC rather than just one component because of the ever icreasing compatibility issues. MAC atleast saves your investment for some time!

And besides, what are you fanboys trying to prove? Are you trying to prove that PC is better than a MAC, then again, you are wrong! It might be your personal opinion but it doesn't mean you can keep on arguing that 'the rabbit you caught has 3 ears' and the rabbit everyone else caught has only 2 ears. Don't try to press your personal opinions into others comfort spaces.

Again, my only advise to you gx is 'Learn to Respect' and that is one thing kids like you will take time to learn.


----------



## iMav (Sep 2, 2007)

yo rock the god ... get ur facts right ... apple was on the verge of closure and bankrupcy what brought it back was the ipod ... and before the ipod they were only a company making macs (the dumb costly enclosures) ... so dude my advice first know about what ur talking then talk ... 

help~is~here .. so buying a mac is peace of mind coz u cant upgrade it and u end buying a whole new mac and end up spending un-necessarily more ...

help~is~here ... again im requesting u to not act like prakash ... jumping in threads and trying to prove nothing  and keep ur fatherly talk of others being lkids to urself ... no 1 here needs it 

and to every1 else who is accusing others of a propaganda against mac .... no1 ever said the same about the guys spreading fud abt windows on the contrary every1 joined the band wagon but now that some people have turned the tables around u all of a sudden realise and awake to the fact of personal choice ....


----------



## praka123 (Sep 3, 2007)

^arre!fanboy of microsoft,stop spreading FUD's.May i bring up the topic of Vista and its rootkit DRM here and its Con's.control urself.infact u,gxsourav fought for m$ making ignorant pirated windows users to believe that Vista is Nirvana  ur telling about hijacking the thread?why do u care?better u off this thread along with ur mentor.
Let Mac or Linux be known to others.infact Microsoft is good only on Marketing.this is the reality.dont post the same crap again n again.
* who are u to question person by person?eh?*protector of windows & m$ ? mind ur words.
-believe me,bcoz of ur M$ the monopoly,ppl cant see the better choices.also let u know it is like ur a follower of british raaj(M$) in Azaad India.infact,the reality is imav &co are hijacking every thread i have seen.for eg: Apple thread.just do a search in this forum & u,the reader can understand what am saying.
dont expect no reply to u&co's post means not mum.I can  straight  u for ur ignorant windows fanboyism.I know what it will be as a student and rant about MSFT! keep away!atleast let's the forum remain as earlier days.


----------



## rockthegod (Sep 3, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> apple was on the verge of closure and bankrupcy what brought it back was the ipod



Thtz what all the anti-personell were so excited about it back then.. nobody's got solid fact on what they were enjoying... until Apple was soon back into business yeah.. as u wud say the ipod AND well the titanium cased powerbooks.

*(oh man the powerbook G4 !!!! Holy hell.. the bezel was 1" thick... it was elegance and beauty personified.. the sheer power, the huge display, and hot technology of that time packed into an ultra-slim shimmering body...  even DIGIT (or was it CHIP) was flattered, they brought a two-page exclusive on that beauty ..... I would have loved to get myself something like that) *


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Sep 3, 2007)

@praka, I stopped replying to their crap.. they are seriously ignorant fanboys and like you said, many threads have been hijacked by these 2 to make it a ProMS sh**!! I don't know what these 2 are doing in this thread at all, when the whole topic is about the release of iMAC in India, and they start their crap about how good MS products are. What is seriously wrong with this 2 retards?? trying to make every thread into a ProMS one. @iMav, you've been already warned by the mods the last time for flaming against me, so don't start it again!


----------



## iMav (Sep 3, 2007)

@rock the god say what ever u want to now that u know the truth .... what happened to that "Now... Now.... this is the first time I am heain that Apple was on the verge of bankruptcy ...    " tone of urs ...

@prakash ... finally came here again with ur drm drm drm drm drm drm

@prakash: u still didnt answer my question on monopoly

Help~is~here: the mods warn who they think is going against the board rules its their policy but i aint some1 who will listen to crap and then say o! the mods will warn i better keep quite

and coming to the topic of warning if u dont want to get warned better edit ur post that has the word 'retard' and as far as we being in this topic is concerned ... this is forum and we are members ... we feel like engaging in a discussion we do so unlike others who keep coming with links links and drm drm drm drm ... and u guys quite smartly avoided a lot of my statements ... how abt answering them


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 3, 2007)

rockthegod said:
			
		

> Well, the Mac is obviously not for serious gaming. If indeed computer games were not there, how many times would you think u had to upgrade ur PC ??


When I bought my PC it has 512 MB RAM, 40 GB HD, Radeon 9600 Pro AGP & Onboard audio.

Today I have 2 GB RAM, 120 GB SATA HD, GeForce FX 5900XT & Audigy LS sound card.

Tell me if I can upgrade an iMac like this. I bought my computer 4 years back in 2003



> OK, I cannot understand one thing. Everybody is right  about their own choices... if you don't like apple, don't buy their products. If somebody likes them, they will. Why do you have to desperately "enlighten" others with the cons and disregarding the pros turning a strong blind-eye to these.


Pla tell this line to Macboys first



> Are you trying to prove that PC is better than a MAC, then again, you are wrong!


You work in Tech service industry, right? Go ask your admin what would he prefer in case of a downtime say Monitor malfunctioning. Would he prefer?  buying a new 64k computer or a 14K Monitor.

@ Prakash

Uncle first get proper keyboard drivers for your linux distro so that your keyboard's spacebar key can work 

@ help

who is talking about Windows or MS here? Seriously do u see my posts talking about Windows here? I M talking about pure hardware.....


----------



## shantanu (Sep 3, 2007)

guys ! stop this now please..  This is Technology news.. i guess you all know this. one more flamed post after my post and the user who flames will be banned.. ! 
who so ever it is.. ! no flames after this post of mine..

members speak what is justified.. no need to call anyone fanyboy or anything which may hurt... and dont reply to my post...


----------



## godling (Sep 3, 2007)

~use of bad language~ and flaming ... after warning too... so post snipped...!


----------



## shantanu (Sep 3, 2007)

@godling : just making a PS at the start does not mean you can use the language you used in your post... i said all guys to end that then and when i said it will be the last post.. you should have posted on topic.. and not replies.. 

i consider it a reason good enough for sending you into 1 week misery... 

i think you know the reason behind.. you didnt listen to what i said..


----------

